# Snow again in N Spain



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Here we go again. Hope things improve for our trip next weekend. https://www.facebook.com/DrivingSpa...8772616310097/813788812141806/?type=3&theater


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hoe it clears for you Stewart.

Are the roads to Madrid OK usually, mid/late-March?


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Hoe it clears for you Stewart.
> 
> Are the roads to Madrid OK usually, mid/late-March?


January and February are the iffy months you should have no problems in March daytime temperatures will be almost balmy.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Madrid to Avila we had a lot of fun getting through I think it was 4 years ago. Lots of abandoned cars and even a bus on the side of the road. Luckly rear wheel drive and diff lock got us through in the end. Aways remember elevation can a major factor in Spain. Avila for instance is the same height as Ben Nevis!


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

We are taking the ferry from Portsmouth to Santandar next Saturday 20th. Hoping its not cancelled or delayed.

I don't have any snow chains (could not fit them if I did) they are compulsory in Spain if there is laying snow.

We are more vulnerable now at this time of the year being in a car and not a motorhome. 

The Spanish usually have the snowploughs in position on the main routes before the snow falls. Seen them many times over the years just sitting waiting for the snow to arrive. 

Safe driving

Don


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

We are on the two nighter to Bilbao on the 21st Don


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Madrid to Avila we had a lot of fun getting through....
> Don


What's that road like for scenery Don? I'll be going Madrid to Porto end of March.



StewartJ said:


> We are on the two nighter to Bilbao on the 21st Don


24hrs is enough for me Stewart, Dublin-Cherbourg


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> What's that road like for scenery Don? I'll be going Madrid to Porto end of March.
> 
> 24hrs is enough for me Stewart, Dublin-Cherbourg


I'm afraid I can't help you scenery wise, it was 4/5 years ago:smile2:. Avila is worth a visit though.

Dick


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> I'm afraid I can't help you scenery wise, it was 4/5 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the feeling Dick!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> What's that road like for scenery Don? I'll be going Madrid to Porto end of March.
> 
> 24hrs is enough for me Stewart, Dublin-Cherbourg


Bit of a busmans holiday for me after 43 years in the Merchant Navy


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

StewartJ said:


> We are on the two nighter to Bilbao on the 21st Don


Not to keen on the large cruise ferries we prefer the smaller ones plus it's about £100 cheaper for us. Lets hope the weather holds up and there are no delays.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

The sailings from Portsmouth to Santandar and Santandar to Portsmouth on the 16-17 have been cancelled due to poor weather.

Also the sailing from Bilbao to Portsmouth on the 16th has been cancelled due to poor weather. Feel very sorry for the people stranded on Santander.

Don


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I see Brittany Ferries are warning that heavy snow is forecast in Northern Spain this weekend. 
http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/routes/sailing-updates


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

According to the Spanish forcast could be snow on the Santander Palencia Salamanca route sat sun this week but as Donmadge said this route is well covered by snowploughs and is never closed for long.Today in Bilbao 14c


----------

